# Swedish: choose between 2 translations



## Regina22

Hi,

We've recently started working with 2 English-Swedish translators, and it so happened we received 2 different translations in Swedish to the same text from English. Can someone please, help choose between the 2 options? Both should be correct, but maybe one of them sounds better to native speakers?

Here are the texts:
1. 
Omdirigera dig till 3D-Secures webbplats, klicka på "Fortsätt".
Du kan sätta in genom ett verifierat 3D Secure-kreditkort. För overifierade kreditkortsinsättningar måste du skicka kopior av följande dokument till (e-mail):
- Fram och baksidan på kreditkortet
- hushållsräkning
Alternativet kredit-/bankkortinsättning är inte tillgängligt just nu. För att återaktivera det, kontakta (e-mail).

2. 
Du kommer nu att skickas vidare till en säker webbplats 3-D Secure. Tryck på ”Fortsätt”.
Du kan sätta in pengar med hjälp av ett kreditkort med säkerhetsfunktionen 3-D Secure. För insättningar med icke verifierade kreditkort måste du skicka in kopior av följande dokument till (e-mail):
- Fram- och baksidan av kreditkortet
- Gas-, vatten- eller elräkning
Alternativet för kredit-/betalkort är inte tillgängligt för tillfället. Om du vill återaktivera det, kontakta (e-mail).

Any help will be much appreciated! The English text is below:
Redirecting you to 3-D Secure site, please press “Continue”.
You can deposit through a verified 3D-secure credit card.
For non-verified credit card deposits you need to send copies of the following documents to (e-mail)
- Utility bill
*- *Front and back side of the credit card
The Credit/Debit Card deposit option is temporarily unavailable. To reactivate it, please contact (e-mail).


----------



## Ben Jamin

I think that translation #2 is better. The first one gives an impression of dictionary/Google Translation. The second gives more an impression that the translator was thinking.


----------



## Regina22

Thank you!


----------



## Dan2

Regina22 said:


> and it so happened we received 2 different translations in Swedish to the same text from English.


This is certainly not surprising and doesn't, *by itself*, suggest that one or the other is an inferior translation.  Competent translators are likely to translate even a single sentence differently, so with this much text it would be inconceivable that you would receive identical translations.


----------



## Regina22

That's correct. But I have to choose one and since I am not a Swedish-speaker, I asked for help by natives.


----------



## Dan2

Ah, I see.  I interpreted your "we received 2 *different *translations in Swedish to the *same *text from English" to mean "we received two translations, and they were _different_", whereas perhaps you meant only, "we received not one, but two translations (thereby giving us a chance to compare translators)".

(I've noticed that Swedish "olika" allows for the same ambiguity.)


----------



## Ben Jamin

"Omdirigera dig" sounds like an order "change direction to" and suggests an action from the user, while "Du kommer nu att skickas vidare" means "you will be directed" and suggests that the use doesn't have to take any action. It seems that the second translation is closer in the meaning to the original.


----------



## Regina22

Thanks again! Much appreciated


----------



## Delfinen

Absolutely #2!


----------



## Regina22

Thanks so much for confirming!


----------

